# Eco-Complete Source



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good place to buy a newer bag of eco-complete that doesn't have those defective white pieces characteristic of some of the older bags that were sold?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

All those tainted bags of Eco should be off the shelf by now. It should be safe to buy Eco from any supplier.


----------

